# Yet another klunker project (1950 Schwinn Panther)



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Can't wait to start tearing all of the junk off of this one and kluker-izing it


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Im not into those types of bikes (tank bikes?) but that sure is a neat one. All original?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I need those grips.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*streamers*



ScottyMTB said:


> I need those grips.


And the streamers. Well, really I just need the streamers.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Im not into those types of bikes (tank bikes?) but that sure is a neat one. All original?


I think everything is pretty original on this one except for the accessories. The bag, bell, hub caps are all newer. I think the pedals are reproductions but all of the other parts appear to be re-painted or re-chromed originals.

This one should be on the cover of a local magazine around Christmas-time.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I dont like the idea of klunkering a pretty bike like that. I know its silly for me to say this but I would rather see a battered bike converted. It is also more correct as I doubt people building Klunkers bitd used near show bikes to start with. Well I know its your bike so of course do what you will, just had to voice my opinion.

Will


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Williwoods said:


> I dont like the idea of klunkering a pretty bike like that. I know its silly for me to say this but I would rather see a battered bike converted. It is also more correct as I doubt people building Klunkers bitd used near show bikes to start with. Well I know its your bike so of course do what you will, just had to voice my opinion.
> 
> Will


i don't think you have to worry - i at least sense some irony in Jeff's original post 

Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Carsten said:


> i don't think you have to worry - i at least sense some irony in Jeff's original post
> 
> Carsten


its got no hub cleaners...

klunk it


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Carsten said:


> i don't think you have to worry - i at least sense some irony in Jeff's original post
> 
> Carsten


dont EVER correct me like that again...

whoops, didnt notice it the first time but ya I guess the post was a little tongue in cheek


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Klunk it and send me ALL the parts! I need em' for mine!!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

that is such a cool rig


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The other day my mom was showing me pictures of her riding her Schwinn like that from the 40's. Such a cool bike she had and such a cool bike Jeff has. I've been thinking about buying a repro bike like that above for getting around town. 

I'd like to have an original but to get one in nice shape is too much money and suddenly it's "Oh, I can't lean it against that brick wall 'cuz it's too nice" sort of thing.

P. Guin


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*The hubcaps are nice.*

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jumpa01 (Mar 5, 2012)

*green beauty*



First Flight said:


> Can't wait to start tearing all of the junk off of this one and kluker-izing it
> 
> What an absolutely beautiful bike,they sure don't make them like this anymore do they gals and guys
> 
> I do believe the Schwinn Panther '' pictured at the top of this thread'' IS WHAT spawned the making of this bike ' I posted the pic of' Made by Sportsman Flyer Co. out in Ca, .


----------



## Jumpa01 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Im not into those types of bikes (tank bikes?) but that sure is a neat one. All original?


Even though I Respect your decision to not like ''those kind of bikes'' I' can't help but think you must be a youngster say 16 ish or so because I just can't fathom how one can ... ''NOT BE INTO THOSE TYPES OF BIKES'

''Those types of bikes ' to me are a reminder of the quality lost in todays bikes. Those types of bikes show the craftsmanship once had by Schwinn, ;;BEFORE THEY SOLD OUT'' so 'these types of bikes' will only go up, up and away in value as years go by. even if you do not like them they can still be an investment if you get one at the right price ...


----------



## Jumpa01 (Mar 5, 2012)

? no picture


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Be sure to post your plans on The Cabe. Those guys all hate me.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> Be sure to post your plans on The Cabe. Those guys all hate me.


Funny, they love me and my constant source of fenders, tanks, racks, saddles and kickstands


----------

